# ford 3000 cant start after fuel filter change



## elffie (Apr 7, 2012)

I am having trouble priming my tractor after I changed the fuel filter any tips would be greatly appreciated. thx


----------



## nhtech (Mar 25, 2012)

Not sure how experienced you are with diesel engines. In general, the lines that feed the injection pump are primed with a hand primer or electric lift pump. If air gets into the injection lines after the injection pump you have to loosen the nut at the injector and crank over the engine with the starter. These are just general tips and not specific to your tractor.


----------



## jwal10 (May 20, 2007)

Did you refill the canister? Or is the filter dry. You will need to bleed the system....James


----------



## nhtech (Mar 25, 2012)

Never pre-fill the filter with unfiltered fuel. You put dirty unfiltered fuel in your pump and injectors.


----------

